# Не обходима консультация. Сильные боли в не скольких районах позвоночника.



## Антон Г.В. (29 Мар 2008)

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, посоветуйте, что мне делать: у меня один позвонок на много больше, чем остальные позвонки (по размеры) примерно на уровне грудной клетки. Недавно начались сильные боли, трудно дышать. и Сводит. Что это может быть? грыжа ? опухоль? Что лучше сделать чтобы это понять ? ( МРТ) Заранее спасибо.


----------



## abelar (29 Мар 2008)

Поподробней о себе и выложите Рг снимки на форум. Инструкции- в разделе "снимки позвоночника"


----------

